# Problem deleting a package



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi all,

I am novice on freebsd FreeBSD (old user to Fedora). I have some problems to watch AVI, MKV files and listen music (with Dragon, VLC and Amarok).

Firstly in my quest to resolve this problem, I would like to uninstall and re-install  VLC, Gstreamer with these plugins.

So, I would like to delete some packages but the system says to me (it is the same with Gstreamer):


```
pkg_delete vlc
pkg_delete: no such package 'vlc' installed
```
but if I put

```
pkg_info | grep 'vlc'
vlc-2.0.4,3         Qt4 based multimedia player and streaming server
```

I am sure this problem is easy but can you help me?

Thanks in advance,


----------



## wblock@ (Aug 16, 2013)

pkg_delete(1) requires the full name of the package, vlc-2.0.4,3 in this case.


----------



## titi_pas_cool (Aug 16, 2013)

Thanks a lot! My problem is solved*.*


----------

